# Window drop issue how to resolve with VagCom



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

Folks,

Just wondering if there is some sort of guide that will allow me to reset my window control module. I recently got some work done on my 04 TT and the garage had to disconnect the battery for 5 days to rebuilt the gearbox and solve a squeaky noise.

But then I've discovered that I've lost the automatic 1/2 inch drop/up feature for the driver window upon opening & closing the door. Passenger one is working fine.

I've tried all the manual resets but with no joy thus far.

I saw somewhere that the window control module can be reset with a VAGCOM but no mention of how to actually do it using the software.

Does anyone know how to do this as I have a colleague that has the cable and soft but he doesn't know how to use it to reset the window.

I want to give Vag a go first before I disconnect battery again as I fear something else will start playing stupid.

Cheers


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I get this every time I disconnect the battery, not only it doesn't drop automatically, but also doesn't go all the way down with single click. It may also go down/up in steps, stopping by itself in the middle or few times before reaching the bottom/top.

I've tried procedures outlines on the web and here, but none worked right away and I'm not 100% what makes it working again. All I do is drop it down all the way by holding the button down, release, press down again for few sec, release. May try both buttons at once for both windows. Then same raising it up. I do it few times and it starts working - not entirely clear how though.

I think door ECU is sensorless and reacts on increased window motor load when reaching top or bottom, again not 100% sure. With power disconnected, these dead points are forgotten and ECU needs to relearn, and making the window going up/down few times does it. Also automatic drop down, seems, is based on timing as no sensors are involved again, I've noticed after battery disconnection it drops down a little more, than it does normally, but then goes back to normal.

Kind regards


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

nordic said:


> I get this every time I disconnect the battery, not only it doesn't drop automatically, but also doesn't go all the way down with single click. It may also go down/up in steps, stopping by itself in the middle or few times before reaching the bottom/top.
> 
> I've tried procedures outlines on the web and here, but none worked right away and I'm not 100% what makes it working again. All I do is drop it down all the way by holding the button down, release, press down again for few sec, release. May try both buttons at once for both windows. Then same raising it up. I do it few times and it starts working - not entirely clear how though.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nordic,

How's Limerick, it's pouring here in Dub mate.

Just wondering about how many times you did that and in what sequence, do the doors need to be closed or opened and should the engine be running or just put key in to get display on dash. Vag Com reference was from this site http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... ow%20Reset

VAG-Com (if you've got a copy) simply reset it in the ECU

Here are some of the different things I tried and didn't work:

1. http://www.audittcca.com/discussions/auditt/00006235 
I took my Audi TT to a shop to get an audio system installed. I'm guessing the battery was taken out and everything reset, power windows included. They still worked but would not go up that half inch after the door was opened or closed.

This can be easily fixed by:

starting the car 
opening door you want to fix window to 
hold down window button and then put up window (3 times) 
after the window is up the last time...hold window up button for about 5 seconds and this should do the trick 
test the window by opening and closing the door

Hope this helps for anyone with that same problem

2. http://www.audittcca.com/discussions/auditt/00007930 
If any one has ever had work done to their TT by an independent garage and got there car back and the windows did not go down a half inch when you opened the doors and the auto up/down didn't work, It is because when you take the battery off, you lose your window memory, here is the fix. 
-Start the engine
-open the driver side door (car still running)
-with door open push the button to make the windows go down, then up, then down, then up, then down, then up,(three times) and when the window is all the up for the third time, let go of the button, and immediatly hold the button up again for five seconds. 
You will know if it works because the window will go down a half inch, where it is sopposed to be in the first place. 
I have done it and it works!
Hope this helps.

3. http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopi ... 13&start=0 
My sequence is this :-
Ignition on
Both windows down at the same time
Both windows up at the same time
Hold for 20 seconds
Then I check individually that both windows go down and up with no bouncing back or dropping
ignition off

cheers


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Same here in Limerick, pours from every cloud passing by - as usual after car wash :roll:

As for the window, I didn't count, just did random ways every time. As far as I remember, I start the car, close both doors and then operate both switches at the same time on drivers door. Close both windows. Press and hold both buttons until windows go fully down + few seconds, then release, then press down again and hold for few seconds. Then close both holding both buttons, release, then press again, release. I did this random ways, but I think most important is to let windows go all the way up and down, so ECU can relearn stop points. Maybe 3 times was enough...

After all that, I try single click and usually windows would go all the way up or down, which means ECU has relearned.
If not, have to try the above again... I think I now remember it never worked with engine stopped or ignition off, must be on.

All this may be heresy, but it worked for me, sooner or later.

Regards


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

nordic said:


> Same here in Limerick, pours from every cloud passing by - as usual after car wash :roll:
> 
> As for the window, I didn't count, just did random ways every time. As far as I remember, I start the car, close both doors and then operate both switches at the same time on drivers door. Close both windows. Press and hold both buttons until windows go fully down + few seconds, then release, then press down again and hold for few seconds. Then close both holding both buttons, release, then press again, release. I did this random ways, but I think most important is to let windows go all the way up and down, so ECU can relearn stop points. Maybe 3 times was enough...
> 
> ...


Thanks Nordic,

Is this an good: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... ink:top:en

Would like to give it a go.

cheers


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, looks ok, I've got mine for about same price. Not sure how for others, but I have to disconnect from Internet, otherwise it stops working. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## deano59 (Sep 6, 2010)

nordic said:


> Yeah, looks ok, I've got mine for about same price. Not sure how for others, but I have to disconnect from Internet, otherwise it stops working. [smiley=gossip.gif]


Hi - Try turning the engine on and open the drivers door. Next press the window button to bring the window up and down 5 times and on the 5th time it comes up press the up button again and it should drop the 1/2 inch. Hope this helps.

I have to do this quite regularly - at least once a month - not sure if its the motor or not as I never disconnect the battery. Its not a spurious window rather than an Audi window - if anyone has any suggestions I greatly appreciate it.

Best Wishes

Deano


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Far simpler method



T3RBO said:


> Windows reset
> 
> ignition on
> windows all the way down
> ...


----------



## Baalthazaar (Jul 11, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Far simpler method
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said...... 8) And the sun always shines in Cork.....


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

Role them down together holding buttons.
Role them up together by holding buttons.
Once there up, let go and then hold both buttons up for a few seconds and then they will drop if the doors are open. If they are closed you will just hear the motor stop.

Alec.


----------



## New2AudiTT (May 7, 2011)

Alec's TT said:


> Role them down together holding buttons.
> Role them up together by holding buttons.
> Once there up, let go and then hold both buttons up for a few seconds and then they will drop if the doors are open. If they are closed you will just hear the motor stop.
> 
> Alec.


Thanks Alec, Trying these tips almost everyday but with no joy thus far. Hoping one day it'll jus work.

On a side note noticed that you have JENSEN VM9114 Din 7" LCD installed. Wondering if it was easy to repalce the Concert 2 or is it tricky. What are the things I need to consider before doing this. Any step-by-step guide.

I've got a 04 TT Quattro with Concert 2 and I want to get it replaced.

Found this on ebay: http://cgi.ebay.ie/JENSEN-VM9114-Din-7- ... 35b1e24657

Is this an good??

cheers


----------

